# Looking for advice to start training with a weighted vest



## Noctis (9 Apr 2013)

Hey Fellas,
So I've come to the conclusion that the best way to diversify my training would be to start doing long-distance walks with a weighted vest. Have any of you used weighted vests in the past? If so, what kind of vest would you recommend, and what are your experiences like using these?
I've been looking at the 2-65lbs AmStaff vest because of its high weight threshold, would anyone recommend this?

Thanks a lot!
As always, all feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## MikeL (9 Apr 2013)

I've trained a few times with a weight vest,  just for short distance runs as part of a circuit (ie 200m run,  pushups, slasher/halo kettlebell, etc).  Not sure what brand it was,  but it was just a simple vest that you add in mini sand bags for weight.  If you google weight vests you will find lots out there,  IMO they are all probably equal more or less.

If all you want to do is walk with weight,  why not throw some weight into a good backpack? 


Also,  what are you training for?  What's your goal?


----------



## Noctis (9 Apr 2013)

Thank you for the feedback Skeletor.
I'm training for Infantry ruck marches.  I'm afraid of hurting my shoulders and back if I put weights in a backpack so I'm looking for a good vest that would evenly distribute the weight.


----------



## MJP (9 Apr 2013)

Noctis said:
			
		

> Thank you for the feedback Skeletor.
> I'm training for Infantry ruck marches.  I'm afraid of hurting my shoulders and back if I put weights in a backpack so I'm looking for a good vest that would evenly distribute the weight.



So what are you going to do when you actually have to do a ruck march?  Seriously the best way to train up is do ruck marches.  Start light and short and build up.  Believe me you will be much more prepared than walking around in a wieghted vest.


----------



## mariomike (9 Apr 2013)

Noctis said:
			
		

> As always, all feedback is much appreciated.



Some here.

Weight Vest/ Conditioning Vest  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105459.0

weighted vest for PT  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54972.0/nowap.html?PHPSESSID=7a0h6tksoard3ih9iio41o38t4


----------



## riggermade (9 Apr 2013)

I doubt you'll find the ones from ME anywhere.. at least I haven't heard of him selling them and I haven't made them for him in years... that thread is from 2007

I would suggest if you are buying to check the warrenty
You will find the biggest thing with these is if they use cheap thread or the stitching is off at all they will fall apart and you will want to be able to get your money back or get a new one without a hassle
I looked a few up and there is some goood prices out there with weights included


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Apr 2013)

Throw small weights in a Tac Vest if you want. Again, it conditions you to the actual gear you have to carry.

And, as mentioned above, go for a hike with a rucksack on... that's the best way to train for these things. 

The weighted vest is best if you're doing alot of 'gymnastics' etc, like cross fit or something.


----------



## Noctis (9 Apr 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Your experience in the matter is much appreciated.
As per what most of you are saying, I will instead bring a rucksack with me on my long marches.

Thank you all!


----------

